# Solar cookers



## Big Rob (Jun 2, 2008)

Since most of the beaches here in NC don't allow open fires or grills, I'm experimenting with homemade solar cookers. Anybody have any success with these things?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Check this site out. Never done it myself, but that's the first thing that pops up from a Google search. http://solarcooking.org/default.htm

You said they don't allow grills, but I've seen more than one person out there with a small Coleman propane grill cooking it up. Where does it say we can't have grills out there?


----------



## Big Rob (Jun 2, 2008)

I called a few town halls here in the Wilmington area (ie Oak Island, Surf City, etc) and they said no. Now these are more "beaches" than fishing areas. Of course I've done a few things on the beach you're probably not supposed to do. You know what I'm sayin' ?

I tried a ghetto version of a box cooker (card board, alum foil) here at work today. I didn't make it right, but it heated up a pack of hot dogs and a can of chili just fine. 

I'm still not ready to throw raw chicken in it yet, but after July 4, I'll try to improve on the design.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

You're talking about places further south than I go. I usually just fish at Cape Hatteras, which is less "beachy" than the areas you're talking about. It's a neat concept though.


----------

